# My Newest Turkey Call



## Jason (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey all,

This is a walnut crotch piece i got from Rocky at Rockbs Western Woods. Its slate over glass and is being given to a guys newphew who is 24 and just found out he has a rare type of muscle cancer. No idea on prognosis at the time. I hope he enjoys it and kills a bird this year.

Sorry about the crappy pictures, not light box or camera other than my phone. Unfortunately the figure isn't shown really well.

Jason

http://i1129.Rule #2/albums/m512/tremperje/2013-03-29_20-15-50_291_zpsb138b436.jpg

http://i1129.Rule #2/albums/m512/tremperje/2013-03-29_20-15-16_330_zps9908c362.jpg

http://i1129.Rule #2/albums/m512/tremperje/2013-03-29_20-11-55_362_zps7c99c593.jpg

http://i1129.Rule #2/albums/m512/tremperje/2013-03-29_20-06-11_617_zpsf2148413.jpg


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 29, 2013)

that's a sweet lookin call man! nice!
oh and those strikers are incredible!


----------



## Jason (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks, those are my personal striker. Just look really good for pictures :P


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Mar 29, 2013)

Jason said:


> Thanks, though are my personal striker. Just look really good for pictures :P



Well they're workin great!!


----------

